# brake upgrade



## S. Goertzen (Nov 4, 2000)

I have a 1981 Rabbit. I've heard that the four wheel disks from a Corrodo will fit, giving me larger brakes as well. How much truth is there to this and is there relatively detailed instructions anywhere? I think that after the turbo, brakes should be next on my list, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (S. Goertzen)*

1.) In my humble opinion STOPPING is more important than a turbo
2.) Yes, the Corrado brakes will fit but there are some restrictions:
You have to run 16" or larger rims for the fronts to fit
You will need to get the carrier adapters for them
You need to change out your M/C and get a booster

It's my opinion that the 16V conversion is much easier and more cost effective and unless you are planning to push the car to its limits or have specific reason to use the 'raddo ones the 10.1's off the 'rocco will work just fine. As for the rears I don't know abouth te use of 'raddo ones. I used 16V 'rocco. If you do this get everything from the rear stub axel out. Get the ebrake cables too. Check around, there ar some great web site postings on this swap. I can't remeber them now but, I'm sure others will. Good luck , take your time( remember your working on your brakes) and replace ANYTHING that looks old or worn. It'll save time and $$$ inthe future. Hope this helped.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (S. Goertzen)*

You have to change the master/booster no matter what upgrade you do. the 20mm master cylinder on the rabbits does not properly support rear disc brakes. All A1 chassis cars that had larger brakes/rear discs from the factory had the 22mm master and larger booster. 
You DO NOT need 16" wheels to clear corrado brakes. We have corrado conversion kits and Audi dual piston conversion kits for the A1 chassis cars and both systems fit inside Corrado G60 wheels, which are 15". If you need any install instructions, email me I'll be glad to help you out.


[Modified by [email protected], 11:14 AM 2-25-2002]


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (S. Goertzen)*

Todd you are the man. I was told that fact from someone I trusted .... guess I was inncorrect. Would you mind if I emailed you some time about this issue? Thanks fo rsetting the record straight. Oh almost forgot, just a relevant question. Do all A1's have a vacume tube for the booster or is that a piece that one should look for when contemplating this upgrade. Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (oldman)*

Throw me an email with any questions you have, glad to help. All the boosters have that vaccum line, that is how they work. They have engine vaccum applied on one side of a diaphram, and then atmospheric pressure presses on the other side. That is also why a larger booster is more powerful, 14.7 pounds per square inch appling pressure to more square inches. 
Anyway back to the vaccum line, I believe the line varies a bit from model to model, but you shouldn't have any problems with the one you have.


----------



## oldman (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (S. Goertzen)*

Thanks Todd I'll do that. To all ...go fast but stop quick....


----------



## S. Goertzen (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: brake upgrade (S. Goertzen)*

Thanks all. Actually, I was meaning the 'rocco ones, but aparently still had the Corrado on my brain (can't help it, it's a sweet car) when I posted. If there is a website that I can go to and get the info, that'd be great. I basically just want a list of everything needed so that I can try to limit the number of trips to the junk yard.


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: brake upgrade (S. Goertzen)*

I just did a comversion of the 85 8v scirocco to 
and in your case I would suggest doing the 16v disc brake conversion.
use
Corrado G60 (1990 non abs) M/C 22mm (cheaper than 16v one btw)
16v Proportionning valves (you will need these)
scirocco 85+ Booster (8v or 16v are the same )
16v front caliper/carrier/rotors/pads
16v rear caliper/carrier/rotors/pads/e.brakes cables/16v brake lines to caliper.
(also I suggest might as well get a 16v S/S brake line kit and get it installed)
for the rear you will also need bearing kit (bearings/races/seals)
I have some tech notes I did on my Scirocco web site you might want to take a look at it as a reference (of course it will differe a bit on your car) but it will get you the ideas a bit straighter in the head.
goto my web site (link in signature and check the tech note section.


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: brake upgrade (ATS)*

ATS, on your site you said you need 15" rims to clear the caliper, i thought you only needed 14" becasue thats what stock rims were. please correct me if im wrong i was planning on doing the conversion and am now hoping my 14's are big enough.


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (RoccinStrybs84)*

yeah i go the entire front brakin system off a G60 ..
BUT will 15's clear them ???
but i still loookin to convert the back drums to discs ..
now where can i find a parts car ..


----------



## RoccinStrybs84 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: brake upgrade (RoccinStrybs84)*

sorry, i thought we were talking 10.1 off the 16v scirocco, didnt see the talk about corrado brakes


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (RoccinStrybs84)*

this set-up is goin on a rocco ( corrado G60 front calipers the nice 2piston caliper ) and looking for a comlete setup for the back .... and yes corrados have 10.1" front brakes and as fas as i know all the raddos came with 4 wheel disk ....hmm now why would i say that i want to convert from drums to disk's ...
read my post a bit more careful and check my signatures to see what cars i own ....
that would ba a good start ...


[Modified by VW_Adrian, 10:27 AM 3-4-2002]


----------



## S. Goertzen (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: brake upgrade (ATS)*

Are the rear spindles required as well or are the ones on the Rabbit the same?


----------



## Lunitixx (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (VW_Adrian)*

quote:[HR][/HR]this set-up is goin on a rocco ( corrado G60 front calipers the nice 2piston caliper ) and looking for a comlete setup for the back .... and yes corrados have 10.1" front brakes and as fas as i know all the raddos came with 4 wheel disk ....hmm now why would i say that i want to convert from drums to disk's ...
read my post a bit more careful and check my signatures to see what cars i own ....
that would ba a good start ...

[Modified by VW_Adrian, 10:27 AM 3-4-2002][HR][/HR]​Couple things about your post that aren't quite right. The G60 Corrado's all have single piston calipers from the factory not duals. The dual piston caliper from the 86 Audi 5k turbo are dual piston and the bolt right up. All corrado's have 4 wheel disc brakes but they are not 10.1's they are 11's.


----------



## VW_Adrian (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (Lunitixx)*

opps ..








now how about using a audi MC ???










[Modified by VW_Adrian, 4:07 AM 3-5-2002]


----------



## S. Goertzen (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: brake upgrade (ATS)*

Really curious about the rear spindles. Do I use the stock Rabbit spindles or the ones off of which ever car donates the rear disks (let's use a 16V 'rocco for example)? I would assume that I'd use the spindles from the 'rocco since I have to buy the bearings for that application. Maybe I can use the Rabbit spindles and bearing kit and just put those races into the rear disks from the 'rocco.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2001)

*Re: brake upgrade (S. Goertzen)*

You need to use the rear disc brake spindles, as the drum brake spindles don't have any place to mount the calipers. Bearings and seals are the same. All the rear disc spindles are the same, with exception of the MkIV cars. The e brake cables don't cross over, you have to use the A1 chassis disc brake ebrake cables (scirocco 16V etc). 


[Modified by [email protected], 5:59 PM 3-9-2002]


----------



## S. Goertzen (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: brake upgrade ([email protected])*

Okay, great. That is what I needed to know. Thanks.


----------

